# monster mesh taper



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I've found a dealer who is selling the discontinued tapetech monster mesh taper, I can also get my hands on the corner smoother head. Just wondering if anybody has used these tools, I do shops for a guy sometimes and he only uses mesh so was wondering if these tools are worth having in the kit. The smoother looks very similar to the normal angle heads so I'm thinking I could use it for paper and fibafuse


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

brendon said:


> I've found a dealer who is selling the discontinued tapetech monster mesh taper, I can also get my hands on the corner smoother head. Just wondering if anybody has used these tools, I do shops for a guy sometimes and he only uses mesh so was wondering if these tools are worth having in the kit. The smoother looks very similar to the normal angle heads so I'm thinking I could use it for paper and fibafuse


 I actually tried for one of those smoothers a while back because I was wondering how it would go on fuse?

I wouldn't bother with mesh though, Unless you like call backs for cracks so leave the mesh taper in the shop but hey, If your into mesh and its working try it.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I normally use fibafuse and paper tape but like I said this 1 guy always uses mesh tape on his jobs and i have not been called back once in ten years


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

I use mesh tape a couple of times every year.. No call backs.. Last year a did a new office, 7000 square meter with mesh, no call backs yet!, he wanted me to use mesh. Big things I prefer paper..


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I find offices can get away with mesh as it is metal doesnt shrink and expand but i still fuse but never had an office crack that was mesh have had whole house once when i was an apprentice


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I find offices can get away with mesh as it is metal doesnt shrink and expand but i still fuse but never had an office crack that was mesh have had whole house once when i was an apprentice


seen a house go to waste mess n:blink:


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I had quite a bit of practical experience with the Monster Mesh Tape. Save your $$. It was top heavy, hard to load, blades gummed up quickly with adhesive, etc., etc. I traveled internationally trying to sell them and did not sell a one. The old hand-held applicators that are similar to cellophane tape applicators work better in reality.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

The Monster Mesh was a great tool when it was working ok. You had to find the 'right' mesh to use with it though or it would jam and clog up. It was also quite fragile. I had two and had to repair plastic components that has snapped, several times, on both tools. I imported mine from Midland Tools in Texas and had them at a bargain price of £128 each back in 2004. People knock mesh, but in the UK, we rarely have a problem with it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Level5 said:


> I traveled internationally trying to sell them and did not sell a one.


You used to sell for TapeTech?


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

In the late 90's I owned a small company that was the exclusive export agent for Tape Tech. Traveled all over the world with those tools and did a market introduction for the Monster Mesh in Asia.


----------



## AdvanceSetters (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi men, just joined up via a link on Google. Was originally searching for the TapeTech monstermesh taper as I need parts (or a replacement). Seen the comments on here also, Ive used mesh tape for over 16 years ONLY on commercial application. Never one defect. But all round I think the taper a great tool for the mesh, you just need to know how to use it properly as its a bit temperamental. 

Brendon, any idea of a lead you can give me to any sellers of the taper?? Cheers mate


----------

